# Bloquer les ports Dofus



## abou (17 Juillet 2007)

Bonsoir à tous

Parfois j'ai envie de bloquer les ports utilisés par Dofus, à savoir le 443 et le 5555, sur mon Mac, mais je n'y parviens pas :
-ni en activant le par-feu de Mac OS X
-ni en le désactivant tout en bloquant le trafic sur les ports(443, 5555) en TCP et UDP
Les deux ports n'étant pas ouverts par le routeur de la Freebox.

Et pourtant Dofus continue de fonctionner normalement.
Ma config:
-un Mini connecté via Airport à la Freebox
-un iMac connecté en wifi à la Freebox via un adaptateur Belkin

Une idée ?

Merci


----------

